# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  [Guide] Exploring the World - Optimized way for all Areas

## mrnice

[Guide] Exploring the World - Optimized way for all Areas

Hi friends,

on the way of completing the map up to 100% i have lost a lot of time with inefficiant way´s etc.. To make this a little easier for you i have written this guide. 

The following areas are sorted alphabetically and shows an optimized route for saving time collecting all marks. For bigger images click the "HighRes" link.

*Black Citadel | Schwarze Zitadelle (City)*

HighRes

*Blazeridge Steppes | Flammenkamm-Steppe (40-50)*

HighRes

*Bloodtide Coast |Blutstrom-Küste (45-55)*

HighRes

*Brisban Wildlands | Brisban-Wildnis (15-25)*

HighRes

*Caledon Forest | Caledon-Wald (1-15)*

HighRes

*Cursed Shore | Fluchküste (80)*

HighRes

*Diessa Plateau (15-25)*

HighRes

*Divinity's Reach | Götterfels (City)*

HighRes

*Dredgehaunt Cliffs | Schauflerschreck-Klippen (40-50)*

HighRes

*Fields of Ruin | Felder der Verwüstung (30-40)*

HighRes

*Fireheart Rise | Feuerherzhügel (60-70)*

HighRes

*Frostgorge Sound | Eisklamm-Sund (70-80)*

HighRes

*Gendarran Fields | Gendarran-Felder (25-35)*

HighRes

*Harathi Hinterlands | Harathi-Hinterland (35-45)*

HighRes

*Hoelbrak (City)*

HighRes

*Iron Marches | Eisensümpfe (50-60)*

HighRes

*Kessex Hills | Kessex-Hügel (15-25)*

HighRes

*Lion's Arch | Löwenstein (City)*

HighRes

*Lornars Pass (30-40)*

HighRes

*Malchors Leap | Malchors Sprung (75-80)*

HighRes

*Metrica Province | Provinz Metrica (1-15)*

HighRes

*Mount Maelstrom | Mahlstromgipfel (60-70)*

HighRes

*Plains of Ashford | Ebenen von Aschfurt (1-15)*

HighRes

*Queensdale | Königintal (1-15)*

HighRes

*Rata Sum (City)*

HighRes

*Snowden Drifts | Schneekuhlenhöhen (15-25)*

HighRes

*Sparkfly Fen | Funkenschwärmersumpf (55-65)*

HighRes

*Straits of Devastation | Meerenge der Verwüstung (70-80)*

HighRes

*The Grove | Der Hain (City)*

HighRes

*Timberline Falls | Baumgrenzen-Fälle (50-60)*

HighRes

*Wayfarer Foothills | Wanderer-Hügel (1-15)*

HighRes

Have fun exploring the map!!! If you like this guide, you know what to do!!

PS: Only for clarification. Yes i posted this also on the GW2.net forums a hour ago :Big Grin:

----------


## DaSoul

Nice thanks a lot.

----------


## Lavillana

Is there a bot that follows these maps or anything similar to them? For example, it would be great if someone created some navigation meshes for GW2 Minion using these maps. :-) I think it would sell.

----------


## Slangin_Games

> Is there a bot that follows these maps or anything similar to them? For example, it would be great if someone created some navigation meshes for GW2 Minion using these maps. :-) I think it would sell.


I am looking for something like this

----------

